# Shimano WH-7900-C24-CL vs Mavic Ksyrium Elite



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Why would I choose one over the other?
Mavic's at 1550 grams and about $650
Shimano's at 1394 grams and about $ 900

Around 5.5 ounces and about $250 difference.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

I cant imagine why anyone would pick the mavics over the shimano wheels, unless you absolutely had to save the 250 bucks. 

Then again, the shimano wheels pop up for around 500 bucks (or less) for the ultegra C24's, which are also a better pick than the mavics.


----------



## btompkins0112 (Dec 13, 2011)

Shimano all the way......if you needed to save $$ go for the Shimano RS-80. Same rim as the Dura ace, but with Ultegra level hubs. I have a set of Dura ace C50's and the hubs are smoooooth. I have a set of Ksyrium Elites as well, and they are nice but Shimano wheels are awesome. Would trade the Ksyriums for RS-80's if I could.


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

Yep...no brainer. Shimano all the way


----------



## jaggrin (Feb 18, 2011)

You can get a custom build like kinlin xr240 rims, white industry hubs and sapim spokes that would weigh around 1465 grams and cost you approximately 700-750. Check your LBS or look around on the net. Don't know why anyone would spend that kind of $ on factory wheels. Or you can go the enve alloy rims, white industry hubs and wheelsmith spokes then it would be built in the USA using components made entirely in America and be a better wheelset that a factory set.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

jaggrin said:


> You can get a custom build like kinlin xr240 rims, white industry hubs and sapim spokes that would weigh around 1465 grams and cost you approximately 700-750. Check your LBS or look around on the net. Don't know why anyone would spend that kind of $ on factory wheels. Or you can go the enve alloy rims, white industry hubs and wheelsmith spokes then it would be built in the USA using components made entirely in America and be a better wheelset that a factory set.


Wheel noob here but why are handbuilt wheels so much better than factory built?


----------



## Crack Monkey (Apr 19, 2007)

Newnan3 said:


> Wheel noob here but why are handbuilt wheels so much better than factory built?


In theory, the spoke tensions will be more even, leading to a more durable wheel.

I have two sets of shop-built wheels, Ultegra hub/DT Swiss rim/DT Swiss spokes and White Ind hub/Velocity rim/DT Swiss spokes. Both are true after many miles of training and racing. No problems with freewheels, spoke breakage, etc. Both sets were <$600.

Also, anecdotally, factory built wheels often (not always) sacrifice spoke count for looks and perceived weight and aero benefits. It's what sells. But, it doesn't make a more reliable wheel, especially in the off chance you do break a spoke.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

jaggrin said:


> You can get a custom build like kinlin xr240 rims, white industry hubs and sapim spokes that would weigh around 1465 grams and cost you approximately 700-750. Check your LBS or look around on the net. Don't know why anyone would spend that kind of $ on factory wheels. Or you can go the enve alloy rims, white industry hubs and wheelsmith spokes then it would be built in the USA using components made entirely in America and be a better wheelset that a factory set.


Enve alloy rims???


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

TomH said:


> I cant imagine why anyone would pick the mavics over the shimano wheels, unless you absolutely had to save the 250 bucks.
> 
> Then again, the shimano wheels pop up for around 500 bucks (or less) for the ultegra C24's, which are also a better pick than the mavics.


So even a 225 pounder should choose the DA's over the Elites?


----------



## jaggrin (Feb 18, 2011)

Jay Strongbow said:


> Enve alloy rims???


I'm sorry, I was thinking of HED but then I don't know for sure if their rims are made in the USA or they just build all their wheels in the USA. Well I guess if you wanted carbon rims then Enve would be made here. Anyhow the bottom line is hand built for the same price if not less, better long lasting wheel and you can get a lower weight.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> Wheel noob here but why are handbuilt wheels so much better than factory built?


They're not "so much better".

How much do you weigh? Whta kind of riding are you going to be doing?

Under 200 #'s, then go get the Shimano's whether it's the RS 80's or The DA's. They're smooth, light and have great hubs. 



> So even a 225 pounder should choose the DA's over the Elites?


Hmm... I might look elsewhere. The DA's aren't the stiffest wheel out there, and certainly not as stiff as the Elites.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

for $900 or less, I would definitely consider these. Bling, performance, reliability.

Chris King Hubs / Mavic CXP33 Rims / Road Bike Wheelset | eBay


----------



## btompkins0112 (Dec 13, 2011)

maximum7 said:


> Hmm... I might look elsewhere. The DA's aren't the stiffest wheel out there, and certainly not as stiff as the Elites.


Agree....my 2012 Ksyrium Elites are VERY stiff. There is absolutely no flex at all. I am only 150 #'s but I have felt flex in other wheelsets.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 8, 2011)

maximum7 said:


> They're not "so much better".
> 
> How much do you weigh? Whta kind of riding are you going to be doing?


I weigh about 145#. I figure to do some centuries, racing and a lot of training.....the usual.

Mainly, Im trying to get the most bang for my buck when I do decide on getting another set of wheels.....I have Kysirium Equipes at the moment.


----------



## Rustyrus (Nov 21, 2011)

Mavic make great wheels but the Shimano's are AMAZING wheels....

The Dura Ace hubs alone make the wheel set a better choice. The carbon outer edge gives such a smooth ride. 

You will be very impressed once you slap these on your bike.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

btompkins0112 said:


> Agree....my 2012 Ksyrium Elites are VERY stiff. There is absolutely no flex at all. I am only 150 #'s but I have felt flex in other wheelsets.


Whenever I see this sort of claim, I'd like to see actual data. All wheels flex.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

I think you know what he meant.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

aclinjury said:


> Whenever I see this sort of claim, I'd like to see actual data. All wheels flex.


Well sure. Flex so little you don't feel it or you do.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

Shimano no question.
The Mavic freehub requires more freq maint (q1000mi per Mach tech website IIRC) to keep that plastic bushing properly lubed. A bit of a PITA, IMHO.
And I don't find Mavics all that stiff (6',170# nonracer). Not flexy for sure, but not stiff either.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

Maybe the RS80 or the Elites is a better comparison?


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

At 145 pounds, the Shimano's should be great for you. 

The carbon/aluminum rim smooth the road out noticeably so. 
Plus most of the weight on the Shimano's are at the hubs. 

When switching from the Ksyriums SL's to the DA 7900's, I noticed my ride get alot smoother, which is what I was going after. 

I also noticed however, that while out of the saddle slow climbing, something was different. Almost as if my tire was a little low, so I'm thinking they are flexing more than my SL's.

What I didn't notice, is either of them being faster or rolling better than the other. This really surprised me especially after how people told me the Shimano hubs are so superior.

Also the wider rim threw me off during cornering, especially on descents. Its taken me a while to get used to how they "roll over". It was very un-nerving at first. It almost felt like they were tipping over, even though this is supposed to be a strength of wider rims.

I actually think my Easton EA 90's roll better than all of them.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

maximum7 said:


> At 145 pounds, the Shimano's should be great for you.
> 
> The carbon/aluminum rim smooth the road out noticeably so.
> Plus most of the weight on the Shimano's are at the hubs.
> ...


Which wider rim?


----------



## lucyfek (Sep 1, 2009)

these wheelsets seem far apart (pricewise). Shimano's are lighter, more high tech (carbon) etc but Mavic's being more conventional may prove stronger/more durable. Also Shimano hubs tend to require some minor adjustments (sometimes hard to get it right, though at this price level this should be non issue), sealed hubs in Mavic is something you never think about. Bladed spokes on Mavic behave worse in wind.
If you plan on getting Mavic buy the 2009 closeout (same weight) at PerformanceBike - at 400$ the price difference surely makes up in all that's lost (?) in performance (unless you had to have the lightest and priciest).


----------



## charlesh (May 21, 2008)

While the Ksyriums may appear to be nearly a match for the Shimano's on paper, they are an inferior wheelset. I ride pretty hard but look after my equipment well - I had a pair of spokes pop on the rear of my 1 year old Elites, this while the bike was not even being ridden. I have since used both the WH-7850 and WH-7900 wheelsets, and they are superb. Outstanding hubs (much better quality than the Mavic's), lighter, spin up much faster, and definitely stiff enough. The butted and bladed spokes catch the wind less than the wider spokes on the Elite's. The Shimano's are also more comfortable. I liked my Elite's (until they started popping spokes), but the Shimano's are just better. As suggested by someone else, a fairer comparision would be the Elite's vs the RS80, although I would think the RS80 would still take that one too (basically the same wheel as the WH-7900 but with a slightly heavier hub).

I know several big guys that ride their Shimano WH-7850/7900 wheels all the time: training, events, summer + winter. The only problem I know of was when one of them rode into some chunks of metal on the road smashing the rear rim - an incident which obviously would have destroyed any bike rim.


----------



## hotwheels22 (Mar 7, 2012)

thanks. i was trying to figure the same thing.


----------

